
HOW THE MEDIA SCREWED UP THE FATAL TESLA ACCIDENT - nepalisaathi
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/07/how-the-media-screwed-up-the-fatal-tesla-accident
======
sharemywin
I'm guessing tesla's don't use a LIDAR?

